# This woman posed in a photo with a baby snake. It turns out it was an eastern brown



## cagey (Mar 29, 2019)

This baby snake may look relatively harmless, but its bite could have had deadly consequences for the woman holding it with her bare hands.

The woman, known only as Lucy, picked up the snake for a photo and sent it off to Sunshine Coast Snake Catchers owner Richie Gilbert for identification.

She was stunned to learn it was not the red-naped snake she thought it was — she had been holding a deadly eastern brown.

Full Article Here

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-29/woman-unwittingly-picks-up-eastern-brown-snake/10952018


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow, scroll down to the bottom and look at that stunning blue phase tree snake! So beautiful!


----------



## cagey (Mar 29, 2019)

Harry89 said:


> Wow, scroll down to the bottom and look at that stunning blue phase tree snake! So beautiful!



It is sensational


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 29, 2019)

Often encountered hatchling and juvenile brown and black snakes when I was catching lizards as a kid back in the 1960s. The little snakes were very timid and would rather sliver off and hide from you than try to bite you.

Cute but dangerous.

She's a cutie too and at least didn't she reach for weapon to kill it on sight like some many others would have, so kudos to her.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 29, 2019)

Kudos to the lady who gave her permission to have the detail posted as a warning to others too...

Media likes to squew the story a bit from time to time


----------

